# What Speices have you taken so far?



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

The 1st month of duck season is coming to a close here soon so what species have you taken this year?

Best season for me ever, I have shot:

Mallards
Pintails (a lot of them here this year)
Wigeon
Woodies
Blue Wing
Green Wing
Shovlers
Blue Bills
Redheads
Ringnecks
Ruddy Duck
White Wing Scoters 


Got only a few more ducks to go and I have shot everything that comes through Michigan.

Gaddies
Black Duck
Goldeneye
Canvasback(never shot one)
Bufflehead(saw a few already)
OldSqaw 

Did I get them all?


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

raisinrat said:


> Did I get them all?


Nope. You forgot Surf and Common Scoters.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

And the mergs...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I said ducks not waterfowl.lol:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Need to break out bills into greater and lesser scaup.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Need to break out bills into greater and lesser scaup.


for reals? come on now we are being picky, might has well split Goldeneyes also then


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Just for you TSS


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

you forgat gadwalls, seems to be alot of them on the west side this year


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Yes really. They are 2 seperate species and both are in Michigan. Both eyes exist in Michigan but barrows are rare enough you could not expect to shoot one in your life time.

If you don't want an answer, don't ask.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

I havent put alot of time into waterfowl this year but i have been out 5 times, twice at my property in calhoun, 2 layout hunts on erie and once in the marsh at pt.mouliee. 

Woodies (1 drake was banded from pavia penn) my 1st band and he at taxi now
Bluebills
Redheads
Canvasbacks (1st for me), wish i woulda got him mounted but my taxi bill is gettn up there
Mallard 
Rudy
Green Wing Teal
and a couple canadian geese

Not to bad for my first duck hunting after a 7 year lay off, can't wait to get back out...I need to shoot me a buck so i can put more time into waterfowl


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

pikenetter said:


> you forgat gadwalls, seems to be alot of them on the west side this year



I got that one on there "gaddies" = Gadwalls


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Yes really. They are 2 seperate species and both are in Michigan. Both eyes exist in Michigan but barrows are rare enough you could not expect to shoot one in your life time.
> 
> If you don't want an answer, don't ask.



Sarcasm TSS lol


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

you forgot those damn coots a fat dude almost died trying to retrieve one lol


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> I said ducks not waterfowl.lol:lol:


mergs are fish eating DUCKS in the sea duck subfamily.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

don't forget harlequin, they have already counted 6 at Whitefish point...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

BigR said:


> don't forget harlequin, they have already counted 6 at Whitefish point...



For real? I would love to see one of them on lake Erie. You know we can shot 6 of them in one day. :cwm27:


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

yea they count a handful a season at the Bird Observatory up there and I have first hand seen photos taken from Port Sheldon of Halequin's in Holland, MI, after season.

Black Scoters

and hell, while we're at it...they saw one King Eider at the mouth of the Taquamenon River...lol


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

now we are just getting silly :coolgleam


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

BigR said:


> don't forget harlequin, they have already counted 6 at Whitefish point...


shut up dude.:shhh:


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Whoopsy Daisy


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I did shoot my first black duck this year!! Hoping to get into some long tailed duck, missed one last year and have never shot one.


----------



## crdroste (Dec 9, 2009)

Got my first duck of the year last Friday, a Golden eye. took it out of a group of coots and two redheads while puddle jumping.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

All taken in Michigan, in 4 morning hunts so far.

Wood Duck
Mallard
Gadwall
Lesser Scaup
Redhead
GW Teal
Old Squaw 
Bufflehead
Canvasback
Canada Geese
Snow Goose


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

well knock two more off my list from todays hunt. Got my 1st Can today and I got a Greater Bill.


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

Craziest year ever for a mixed bag given the last 3 additions - spoonie, bluewing and harlequin! First we've ever seen, though bird watchers have seen many out in Lake Mich so figured it was a matter of time. So now this year's list is as complete as can be in Michigna with the exception of a surf scoter...

both bills, redheads, ringers, b-heads, g-eyes, black and whitewing scoters, ruddies, cans, squaws, hoodies, common mergs, harley (first ever), woodies, mallards, blacks, greenwings, gadwalls, widgeons, pintails, shovelers, bluewing (first in a few years)...hmm, think I have them all, if not I'll rifle through some pics and see. crazy stuff...


----------



## SooLayoutHunter (Oct 14, 2004)

Not calling you a lier, but as a great lakes sea duck nut, I want to see some pics. Was it a nice drake, hen or a juvie? also where'd you shoot it? Lake Michigan, Huron, Superior or Inland? Oh and by the way nice work!-Matt


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

ShootSkybusters said:


> Craziest year ever for a mixed bag given the last 3 additions - spoonie, bluewing and harlequin! First we've ever seen, though bird watchers have seen many out in Lake Mich so figured it was a matter of time. So now this year's list is as complete as can be in Michigna with the exception of a surf scoter...


Post a pic of the harli, until then, its as good as a unicorn in my book.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

BigR said:


> Post a pic of the harli, until then, its as good as a unicorn in my book.



I second that also. Sorry not trying to be a Dddd ick


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

The goal was not to wear a pair of waders this year..

Mallard
Pintail
Gaddie
Greater Canada
Lesser Canada
Snow Goose
Specklebelly goose

Have 2 more field shoots lined up,, then its time for whitetails!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ontario Gunner said:


> The goal was not to wear a pair of waders this year..
> 
> Mallard
> Pintail
> ...



Your Greater Goose was it a Gaint(which is a Duskie , I read this some where) or an Atlantic


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

no knead for y'alls suspicion its 100% Harlie. lucky s.o.b:yikes:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

pic pic pic pic lol


----------



## ShootSkybusters (Jan 7, 2005)

You can post that pic TJ if you like...too busy around this crazy kid-filled, 24-7 mud sloggin', wader sweat-filled house these days. Besides, I'm extremely depressed after a heartbreaking loss of an all-time wallmounter yesterday...so depressed that I might have to post the long-winded story sometime soon to get it off my chest. Just about in tears here!!! Time to watch some football and see if 5 pounds of pizza will make the pain go away...


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

no doubting that one...Hen Harli all day long! I can't wait to hear the heartbreak story...I'm guessing the drake got away?! So whats the story behind this hen, I"m guessing UP obviously, but I was meaning more like, did it come in solo, with other harli's, etc?


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

so far this is a good year for me, and now that I'm out of the fire academy I hope to be getting out tons more.

Woodies
Mallards
Black ducks
Geese
Teal
Bluebill
Spoonie and
Geese. 
I'm still looking for my first band though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

GWTs
Mallards
Geese
Woodies
Drake Red Head(first)
Drake Buffie(first)


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

ajmorell said:


> So far:
> 
> GW Teal
> Wood Duck
> ...


after this weekend add:
Mallard
Hooded Merganser
Common Goldeneye


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Mallards
Wood Ducks
GW Teal
Widgeon
Gadwall
Shovler - 1st Ever
Bluebill
Ringneck
Bufflehead
Canada Geese
Ruddy Duck (1st ever)
Canvasbacks
Redhead

Not all species were taken in MI. Did a ND trip this year too.


----------



## cheeseandquackers (Jun 20, 2007)

So far its Been a great season:
Mallard
Gadwall
Green wing teal
Blue wing teal
Shoveler
Ringneck
Bluebill
Redhead
Ruddy
Bufflehead
Widgeon
Wood Duck


----------

